# Gas prices



## Phridae (Sep 1, 2005)

So...whats the average gas price where you are?

Its astronomical here. $3.25 for low grade unleaded.  
I did find a gas station today that only had premium unleaded, but for $2.89, so I filled up.

Are you driving an less than you were, say, a year ago? I am. I bike everywhere I can. This tank a gas better last me at least a month.  h34r: 

And it was only a matter of time before someone posted a topic on this.


----------



## emtbass (Sep 1, 2005)

well in my town, it is $2.49, but they cant go up until they get another truck in.  few miles down the road, its $2.99, and in Tyler, where I spend 90% of my time, its $3.02.... SUCKS


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 1, 2005)

I saw $3.39 for regular yesterday, but I was able to fill up for $2.87.  It was $2.63 in the ghetto for a while, but even that has gone up to about $3.09.

The gas station near my new place was $3.27 in the morning, but back down to $2.99 by last night.


----------



## DT4EMS (Sep 1, 2005)

We have to put gas in two vehicles today........I am afraid to think of what the prices are. I didn't even notice yesterday when I went in to go to court.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 1, 2005)

It was $2.63 here yesterday when I topped off.  I'm sure it'll be over 3 this weekend since it's a holiday weekend.

And I am driving less.  One of things that I used to really enjoy was going out and just driving for hours, just letting my mind wonder, observe different things.  Now I pretty much just stick at home.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 1, 2005)

The station closest to my house today was $2.57.  Highest place I seen on my way to work this morning was a Shell at $2.70


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Sep 1, 2005)

Gas prices here are are $2.70 for the low-grade shtuff. I am seriously going to have to move into an apartment or duplex in town where daycare and work are a short walk. I drive a 92 Ford Explorer, it gets 20-25 mpg, depends on how it wants to act that day. I believe my next vehicle will have to be a Ford Escort or Jeep Cherokee. The only reason I use SUVs and trucks is because I hunt and I have to haul my dog with along with my boat and gear. Otherwise Id be driving a Honda or Toyota.

That mtn bike looks nicer each day. 

-Cap'nPanic  h34r:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 1, 2005)

$2.99 locally, every station, some are sold out of all fuels except the supreme, which I have no use for. Only reason for that is self service, or low prices. On TV they showed 4-6 bucks in some places in the south, with 2 - 5 gallon limits. That my friends is price gouging... They should be shot. There is a Dept. of Energy website to report gasoline price gouging.


----------



## DT4EMS (Sep 1, 2005)

Dang!! I could only fill up one for now. $54.00 to fill the tank..............

$2.89 a gallon here. The clerk said they just got off the phone with their supplier and stated thier cost was going to be over $3.00 per gallon this afternoon.


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Sep 1, 2005)

Friends,
I think its time to rethink our dependency on gasoiline. Perhaps we should move closer to work and ride a bike or walk to work. Dont get your kid a new car for 16th b-day or graduation, give them something more meaningful such as a savings bond, or college tuition. Start shopping smarter, dont drive unless you absolutely have to. I have since started limiting my trips to town down to twice a month only, if I can, I carpool. I dont have A/C in my car so that helps gas mileage quite a bit. I dont let my car idle. I think about my needs more than my wants. If I dont have to drive, I dont drive I walk or I ride with someone else.

Pretty soon for many people it is going to come down to getting gas for their vehicle or putting food on the table and I hope and pray that people will have enough sense that feeding their family is far more important than keeping a full tank of gas.

My mom has since parked her 2002 HUGE SUV and said it is for special occasions only. I now drive her to work every morning, which isnt too bad. I take my lunch with me or I wait until I get home to eat. The food is already paid for and it beats the heck out of having purchase more food and more gas.

Do I need the $100 doc martens for casual use or can I buy a similar shoe at Wal-Mart for $26.50?

Do I need to go to a beauty shop for a trim or can I get a family member to do it with clippers?

Does my daughter really need another toy when she really needs winter clothes?

Do I need to run out to Sonic and spend $25.00 to buy some burgers and fries and waste more gas or can I spend $4-5 for a 5lbs of beef at the grocery store and put it on white bread?

Do I need the $1.00 bottle of water out of the machine or can I use the water fountain?

Do I really need to go to retail stores to buy retro-clothes or can I rummage through garage sales and buy retro clothes for 50cents per item?

When I buy this shirt can I wear it to work or is it too risque? 

Can my daughter wear this to school??

I think we have to start being more practical. It will save us extra trips to town (more gas). Things are going to be much more expensive in the futre. We are going to have start improvising in order to make ends meet or we are going to have to do without.

I gave up my cell phone 18 mos ago because it got to the point I didnt use it and was still paying 70 bucks a month. I would be much better off using pre-paid service.

Do your kids really need that $300 camera-phone? Do you need it?

My advice for the future: Think practical.

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## ma2va92 (Sep 1, 2005)

it's thurs..... tues. night  it was 2.35.. this morning 3.10.. and they said it will go up before days end..... but yet they have not had a del of fuel... they are stealing no other word for it.... it's breaking the law if a contractor is doing this.. or a food store of any type... but the oil co. .. it's A O K...... do the people in the big WHITE HOUSE care.. nope .. there hands are well lubed..... and waht was the the goverment thinking to release  the extra fuel they have... hmmmmm  guess it's like putting a bandaid on a person after they chainsawed there leg off

being I'm volly
my truck is parked... dodge 1500 4x4   

got one of the responce cars.... . stay at home.. and when theres a call i'll use that the county takes care of the fuel

just filled one of the ambulances 53gal.. of disel..... glad thats not on my card


----------



## Jon (Sep 1, 2005)

Yesterday, after work, my dad keyed me up on the nextel, said to hit WaWa NOW, because his delivery driver just called him, said that the pumps were set at 2.65, but they were changing the signs to 2.79..... I was 3 minutes from 1 of the Wawa's... I dorve by... pumps and sign at 2.95  . I went to the other one down the street... the one sign was 2.95, the other was still 2.65, the pumps were at 2.79 h34r: . I b*thched them out, saying I wanted 2.65 gas, 'cause the sign said 2.65... the manager said prices just went up $0.30, and that the 2.65 gas was 30 minutes ago... I should be lucky I'm getting it at 2.79 and not 2.95.... :angry:   

I put the 4 gallons I needed in my tank's tank, and then went home to cry. While at Wawa, I kid you not, the guy next to me asked me if I knew a morgatge broker...because he would need to re-finance the house to fill his tank   

as for the prices today - I don't know.. can't be any better.  TTLWHKR - I want that website, because WaWa didn't get a delivery during that time, they just upped their prices "becasue they could"

At the squad, we are worried that we might loose our supplier... a mom and pop gas station with no attendant, just gas cards....

Jon


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Sep 1, 2005)

One gas station here in town just ran completely out of gas, the other one was raising price to 3.10 - bad part is that the mgr is family  :blink: 

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 1, 2005)

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Firechic (Sep 1, 2005)

It hit $2.93 last night - up 20 cents in 2 days.  This is definitely hurting.
I'd love to ride a bike to work, but I don't think I'd get there on time since it would be a 160 mile round trip!!!  No can do!!   :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Sep 1, 2005)

Well when I finally do get a job I plan moving within 5-6 blocks of it so at least I could walk to work, and hopefully daycare and school would be within walking distance, then only drive when absolutely necessary, but whos going to find a decent place like that? Especially one with a backyard and allows pets.

Count on gas getting up to $4 dollars people.  :huh:    :angry:    :blink:  h34r:  :unsure:    <_<


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 1, 2005)

I sucked the gas out of one of my ambulances.. No water, no rust, it's like my own little gas station.    1600


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 1, 2005)

:angry:  Gas is now $3.41 in Town...  42 cents in less than 12 hours :blink:   :angry:


oops. that's 3 not 13... at least not yet...


----------



## emt/fr (Sep 1, 2005)

$3.40 here today for reg unleaded. I am so glad i bought my saturn last may 36mgp in town, 40 hwy.  Sure beats my truck which gets 14 on a good day. I go to work and i come home, no extra trips for me either.


----------



## Jon (Sep 1, 2005)

Wawa was up to $3.09 at 1500.

What was that website for price gouging???


----------



## Jon (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@Sep 1 2005, 12:30 PM
> * being I'm volly
> my truck is parked... dodge 1500 4x4
> 
> ...


 Yeah... last weekend, we carpooled to Water Rescue training in a rig, so we saved gas.

As for the cost.... my one work has a $100 limit on gas cards... you have to stop it before $100, because you have to pay anything over $100 our of your wallet and get reimbursed... We've seen this in the last month when trucks have been "low" We will probably have to start filling trucks up 2x a day :angry: 

Jon


----------



## trackmedic (Sep 1, 2005)

Diesel 2.98


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trackmedic_@Sep 1 2005, 07:39 PM
> * Diesel 2.98 *


 it's 3.77 here...  :angry:


----------



## SCEMT-B (Sep 1, 2005)

They're running shortages here in South Carolina. Some places have set a $20 limit because there just isn't enough to go around. Several Gas stations closed today because there is no more gas. Some stayed opened but only had Premium left to sell. We haven't seen a Diesel Shortage yet but other offices in my company have. Its getting tight down here. Prolly gonna start spending the night at the station when I have to work 3 days in a row.


----------



## medicstudentchris (Sep 2, 2005)

In Jackson, MS people here are waiting in line for hours and hours just hoping that a station will open so that they might be able to get some gas, but Police Fire and Ambulances can get it at a few stations that are closed to the public. Gonna get worse before it gets better is my bet.

Chris


----------



## Firechic (Sep 2, 2005)

My hubby told me today that he actually watched the little old man go out twice in an hour to jack up the prices. First it was up only by 3 cents and then he came out 45 minutes later and raised it 40 cents.  Wonder what drove it up that high in 45 minutes???    hmmmmm   <_<


----------



## coloradoemt (Sep 2, 2005)

We are averaging about 3.00 a gallon here. I have a Dodge Ram and it certainly stings when the tank is almost empty!!   :blink:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 2, 2005)

Paid $2.55 this morning.  I am just waiting for the jump!!  Its been $2.55 for a month here.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 2, 2005)

It's over 3 dollars this morning, and no one has any gas at thier stations.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 2, 2005)

I wonder how much of the increase is due to Katrina, and how much is due to the traditional price increases we always see around Labor Day.

BTW, regular is $2.89 here, and diesel is $3.09


----------



## MMiz (Sep 2, 2005)

I paid $3.25 to fill up yesterday.  The lowest I saw it was $3.19.


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Sep 2, 2005)

Prices at 3.00 here now and gas stations are rationing gas. Fire PD EMS get 1st dibs in the AM when they open. They usually fill up all the rigs at this point.

We ran completely out yesterday at one station.

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 2, 2005)

Saw this on another site.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Sep 2 2005, 02:18 PM
> * Saw this on another site.
> 
> 
> ...


 ROFL :lol:  :lol: 

I'd laugh harder if it wasn't so true. We couldn't get gas last night because no one had any. Finally had it today, lowest price was 2.99 for the lowest octane at Hess. Highest was 3.19 at 711 for the same stuff. It cost me 30 dollars to get half a tank, we don't even have a gas guzzler (a V6 Dodge Intrepid)

I heard on the radio that gas in Atlanta is up to 5-6 bucks a gall and that before it's over it'll be around 5 all over. 

Chimpie, I retract my statement about scooters in that other post. I may go scooter-price hunting before the year is out.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Sep 2 2005, 04:15 PM
> * Chimpie, I retract my statement about scooters in that other post. I may go scooter-price hunting before the year is out. *


 Chimpie knows all.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Sep 2 2005, 03:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Sep 2 2005, 03:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Sep 2 2005, 04:15 PM
> * Chimpie, I retract my statement about scooters in that other post. I may go scooter-price hunting before the year is out. *


Chimpie knows all. [/b][/quote]
  <_<


----------



## Jon (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Sep 2 2005, 03:18 PM
> * Saw this on another site.
> 
> 
> ...


 My dad got this... I was going to go looking for it sometime soon to post  

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 3, 2005)

Sign pretty much sums it up...

Unleaded is $3.59

Premium (Supreme) is $4.02...


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 3, 2005)

$3.89 unleaded seems to be the norm - I found it for $3.39 by my new house last night so I filled up my dad's car for him (he's away on vacation) and it cost me $65 to fill the tank!

I'm hoping I can find it around $3.40 today because my tank is empty too!


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 3, 2005)

PS -  a lot of stations don't even have any gas!!!  I guess the hassle wasn't worth it.


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah we'll be able to remember the days when 3.19/gal gas was cheap when in a short time we'll be paying close to 5-6/gal. About two years ago Scotland's gas prices were equivalent to 7 U.S. dollars, and many Scots have since sold their vehicles and started sharing one vehicle with the entire family, and if they lived in the city they didnt even own a vehicle, they just rode the trains or took a cab.

For larger metropolitan areas, I can forsee more cab services coming about and more public transit services, perhaps maybe Amtrak will make comeback with rising gas prices when people realize it will cost them less for a two way train ticket than it would to take a private vehicle.

For rural areas (where Im at) I guess the family will have to share one vehicle and the kids just need to start staying home more. And lot of my neighbors have sold their F-350s and bought Reg. cab F-150s or just bouth a Ranger XL, which saves more on gas. Me, my next vehicle will likely be a Ford Escape, the only reason I need an SUV is because I need to have a safe way to haul my dog and my child together, with the dog in a kennel in the back and my daughter in child seat. Plus I also have a boat that I use often for fishing or duck hunting.

My mom has parked her SUV and said she isnt driving it unless the whole family is going with her and she is looking for a small two door car to drive back and forth to work, her SUV is paid off.


That mtn bike is looking nicer and nicer everytime the gas goes up, I could use the excercise anyhow.
 BTW gas jumped to $3.09 in the last hour, and two stations are completely out of gas.

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## Medic_Civ_Def (Sep 3, 2005)

Guys,

You have it easy!! Over here it works out, with currency exchange, at about $7.60 per gallon! And theres more price hikes due!!!


----------



## Medic_Civ_Def (Sep 3, 2005)

Just heard on the news, the petrol is to rise by another 10-15% in the next 24 hrs! 

They are putting it down to many factors including hurricane katrina!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medic_Civ_Def_@Sep 3 2005, 04:35 PM
> * Just heard on the news, the petrol is to rise by another 10-15% in the next 24 hrs!
> 
> They are putting it down to many factors including hurricane katrina! *


 The only factor that ever matters in these situations is their profit margin.  Every major oil company is reporting record 9 digit profits each year.  :angry:


----------



## Medic_Civ_Def (Sep 4, 2005)

If thats the case they are doing VERY well off the irish!!!


----------



## ECC (Sep 4, 2005)

Diesel $2.89 and holding here in Colorado.


----------



## Jon (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm heading south... be intresting to see what it costs to fill the rigs there (I ain't paying for it  )

Jon


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 5, 2005)

Watch out for Atlanta and Dallas, friends in both places have told me it is around $5 bucks/gal in those places, it is outrageous.

Once again be safe out there Jon.

-Cap'n


----------



## Phridae (Sep 6, 2005)

Its comming back down, now. I saw $3.09 yesterday. I forgot to check today.


----------



## emtbass (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Sep 5 2005, 05:16 PM
> * Watch out for Atlanta and Dallas, friends in both places have told me it is around $5 bucks/gal in those places, it is outrageous.
> 
> Once again be safe out there Jon.
> ...


 I don't know who your sources are, but this is not true.  I have been in Dallas for the last week, and the most expensive I have seen is $3.15.  And there are still a few places under $3.  I hope your sources arent psychics.


----------



## emtbass (Sep 6, 2005)

What do you all think will eventually happen?  Is gas ever going to go down... or stop rising?  I can bet the car companies are working 24/7 on new hybrids.  I just wonder what is in the future for us.  Obviously, the prices aren't going down anytime soon, so I saw we start working on a plan for the future.

Personally my plan is to move.  I currently drive 100 miles a day, round trip to get to school and work.  As soon as I save up some money, I plan on moving and cutting that down to about 10-20 miles a day.

Its pretty sad when I can rent an apartment for cheaper than I am paying in gas!!!


----------



## Phridae (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Firechic (Sep 6, 2005)

Prices dropped around my house from $2.99 to $2.86 

I work in the Dallas area and emtbass is correct - gas prices never got that high!
Not yet anyway!!!


----------

